# Best bow for dahughter



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

JLB555 said:


> I have a 10 year old daughter that wants to start shooting with me. What are some good recomendations for a bow? She is a very small framed girl. What poundage should I look for?


if you want my opinion i would get her a Bear Brave jr
i had one and it only has a maby a 20lb if not lower
ive still got my old one if you might be interested i 
will send you some pictures. Send me a private message
if your interested
it is like this but is not gloss black it is flat black
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Wi7vhj4IL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If you want to get her a serious bow that she will have for a while I would get a PSE Chaos 20-30lbs and the DL is adjustable from 17"-27". This is an awesome yth bow and is only $350 all set up.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think a Diamond Razor's Edge would be very good for her. It is extremely adjustable, so she can have it for a long time, it is pretty fast, and it is not too bad of a shooter. It is also pretty affordable, especially if you buy a used one.

http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_razoredge.php

Also, if she is really small, the Nuclear Ice might be an okay option. That is only if she is very small and has trouble holding up the heavier bow.

http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_nuclearice.php

I would go find a pro-shop in your area, have her try them out, and talk to the shop owner and see what he/she thinks about the subject.


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

*consider a darton ranger/maverick*

here is the link.bow are toward the bottom of the page. these bow have room to grow. priced reasonably.
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/bows-compound-darton-c-28_912.html


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would look into the genisis line of bows


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Check out Diamond Archery


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

get her a mathews Ignition, i had one and i loved it! pretty fast for that size bow and was very acurrate.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

I like the edge personally


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Does she want to hunt or just shoot? If she wants to hunt the genisis,nuclear ice, and some of the other bows you can't hunt with.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

"Hunt or _just shoot_".... hmmmm. (I'm a target shooter, obviously.)
Just to stir up trouble, how about a FITA target recurve, like a KAP T-Rex, maybe 64" (short limb on 23" riser) about 20#.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> I think a Diamond Razor's Edge would be very good for her. It is extremely adjustable, so she can have it for a long time, it is pretty fast, and it is not too bad of a shooter. It is also pretty affordable, especially if you buy a used one.
> 
> http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_razoredge.php
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

like was said before diamond razor edge


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

genises


----------



## Bullcanyon (May 25, 2004)

How do kids handle the weight of the bows you mentioned? I was told one of the problems with some bows is that they can't hold it up and on target. So many choices out there.


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my daughter a Bear Scout. It was really cheap at Wal-Mart. It's really light and flimsy, but if you don't know if she's going to like shooting or not it's a better option. I'd rather spend $25.00 on her first bow than $300 and then find out she hates to shoot. Since she's been going out with me every time I practice this whole year, I may upgrade her bow to one of the other options listed.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

garfanatic said:


> I got my daughter a Bear Scout. It was really cheap at Wal-Mart. It's really light and flimsy, but if you don't know if she's going to like shooting or not it's a better option. I'd rather spend $25.00 on her first bow than $300 and then find out she hates to shoot. Since she's been going out with me every time I practice this whole year, I may upgrade her bow to one of the other options listed.


That's a good idea, defintely better than buying an expensive youth bow and she ends up not liking archery.


----------

